

Fractal Lab, a browser based WebGL fractal renderer (2015 video demo) - Sukotto
https://vimeo.com/126664436

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion of Fractal Lab:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9488532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9488532)
(897 points, 3 days ago, 148 comments)

